
Monkey-patch madness in JS - BlueHotDog2
http://blog.getjaco.com/most-ridiculous-monkey-patches-weve-seen/
======
z3t4
One method could be writing ES5 define property for the methods you depend on,
to make sure they are not modified.

~~~
alphaXp
Interesting idea! You could configure it to be non writable.

Unfortunately there is a big downside - as a third party plugin you're not
really allowed to destructively change the hosted environment.

